# Do you align the colors before or after PLL?



## choza244 (Nov 18, 2010)

so how do you solve the last layer, first align the colors that are solved, turn the cube and then do the permutation alg, or do you do (rotating the cube if its necesary)the permutation alg and then align the last layer

please vote


----------



## 4. (Nov 18, 2010)

I prefer doing the alg first and then rotate the U layer


----------



## GRAN!TE (Nov 18, 2010)

i've been experimenting with rotating before the alg, and have noticed a lot more pll skips and much less g perms...


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 18, 2010)

GRAN!TE said:


> i've been experimenting with rotating before the alg, and have noticed a lot more pll skips and much less g perms...


 
wait what.

Anyway, it depends on the PLL alg you use, whether it will be easy or hard to AUF after performing the PLL. eg I always do J perm first before AUF but always AUF first before E perm. I think Weston has a vid on this.


----------



## Enter (Nov 18, 2010)

GRAN!TE said:


> i've been experimenting with rotating before the alg, and have noticed a lot more pll skips and much less g perms...


 
what ?

@choza244 it depends on the situation 
but it is good to know some pll's from mirror directions
edit: I got ninja'd by amostay2004


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 18, 2010)

I try to, as often as I can, rotate/turn the U layer such as to avoid the last turn of the PLL or have the cube be solved after.

For example, the R perm I use is the probably standard: R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U'

If I notice the R perm I generally will try to spin the U face first such that I don't have to do that last U' at the end of the alg. I don't always do this of course, but I try to. Same with my other algs.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah for me it depends on the perm, I identify A perms by the cubie that looks like it's in the 'more wrong place' (which isn't a great method) but G perms I'll hammer out first and AUF after.
Generally I'd AUF last, but I'm so poor at recognising the PLL that I usually have to line them up to work out which one it is.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 18, 2010)

By the way, there are two other threads that have been started in the past that have asked the same question: here and here.

I did not merge your thread into one of those, which I normally do, because your thread includes a poll whereas neither of those threads do. You may, however, still find them interesting reading on topic to your question.

I also edited your thread title to make it more clear that you want people to vote in the poll.


----------



## GRAN!TE (Nov 18, 2010)

lol sorry guys, i totally misunderstood the question


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 18, 2010)

I do pll in the way i see it so most times its not aligned because its faster and in some cases i cancel moves.


----------



## choza244 (Nov 18, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> By the way, there are two other threads that have been started in the past that have asked the same question: here and here.
> 
> I did not merge your thread into one of those, which I normally do, because your thread includes a poll whereas neither of those threads do. You may, however, still find them interesting reading on topic to your question.
> 
> I also edited your thread title to make it more clear that you want people to vote in the poll.


 
Thank you very much, i will read those threads so i can decide what is faster for me


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 18, 2010)

I almost always allign the colors first 

Sometimes I don't on J, Y, F, H, Z


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 18, 2010)

Before lol.


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 18, 2010)

i usually do alg -> auf but for some cases I rotate, most just V perm, I recognize it better if it's auf'd before (used to confuse it with clockwise A perm.) I also rotate A LOT on 2x2.


----------



## avgdi (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm not 100 percent comfortable with all the PLL's yet. So I usually have to line it up before I do the alg.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 18, 2010)

Sometimes.


----------



## TeddyKGB (Nov 18, 2010)

It Definitely depends on the situation but I'd say I do the alg first 80% of the time


----------



## avgdi (Nov 18, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> Sometimes.


 
I lol'd when I read that.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 18, 2010)

it depends if i can 2side pll recog it, aka H perm i'll do that (alg then AUF), with A perm i do that (depending on the angle i come across it at)
uh, e perm I auf first

it really depends on the alg+the side it comes up on, because i do different things for different PLLS. id say more often then not i AUF first then pll, or if I'd have to auf+rotate+pll, I'd generally try to AUF, PLL, then AUf again to save the rotation
i'm trying to learn 2side recog for every case but it's hard (thanks sarah for the pdf )


----------



## gavnasty (Nov 18, 2010)

TeddyKGB said:


> It Definitely depends on the situation but I'd say I do the alg first 80% of the time


 
I've recently switched to doing this.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 18, 2010)

I align after to cut out a rotation. Except E perms. I don't know, for E Perms I always align, rotate, and then do the alg. But I voted the second option, because E Perms are only 1/21 PLLs.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 18, 2010)

I align and rotate. I don't like having to AUF. I should probably start, seeing that I do a lot of rotations.


----------



## RyanO (Nov 19, 2010)

I AUF before PLL because I'm really lazy and haven't worked on this yet.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 19, 2010)

I just rotate top layer to whatever is needed to do the LL. Like if I have the bar on the right for an A perm I'll do a U' then do the alg then rotate the top layer to whatever it needs to go to. I don't like have to orient before the pll because then I'll have to rotate the cube to get it to proper position for my alg execution. And imo, cube rotations are something slow that aren't needed at all in the LL.


----------



## Chrish (Nov 19, 2010)

Depends on what case I get. There are some cases I cannot recognize until I match up the colors (A vs V for example)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 19, 2010)

For A, E, and H, I AUF first then solve.
For G, J, N, R, Y, V, Z, U, and F, I solve and then AUF.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 19, 2010)

In Roux, there is no need to AUF for the last sub-step.


----------



## maggot (Nov 19, 2010)

some alg i dont recognize until i have it aligned, like E and Y i get confused (when its not aligned). so, it has become habit, since i rotate for E much like everyone else, that i rotate for Y, . . . sometimes. i rotate for G perms, and i confuse sometimes with R perms (when its not aligned), so i rotate R perms, . . . sometimes. 
so, my answer, . . . 
. . . sometimes . . .


----------



## Hiero (Nov 19, 2010)

E is the only one I've ever aligned. I learned all the PLL's about 8 months ago and aligning the colors never came to my mind as a way of recognizing them. E is the only one that would confuse me, 'cause I use to think maybe I missed something and look over the cube twice. Now it is easy to recognize, but I still need to align it.


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 19, 2010)

I align the PLL to where I solve it, and then align the colors afterward.
If the colors are aligned beforehand, I rotate and solve rather than AUF before and after (though that is easily faster...).


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Nov 19, 2010)

Where's the "It depends," option?


----------



## JL58 (Nov 19, 2010)

If the U face stays on top during my PLL I AUF last. For all others (for me it's: A, A', F and V) I AUF first. Ns are a special case as its easy to AUF after a z rotation - just a R move.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 19, 2010)

I align it first


----------



## Dene (Nov 19, 2010)

I think like most people, for me it depends on the PLL case and the state that the U face is in after OLL.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 19, 2010)

With A perms I tend to align solved colours, rotate, then apply the alg. To avoid doing 2 "x" rotations.


----------



## choza244 (Nov 19, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Where's the "It depends," option?


 
please vote the option you think you do the most


----------



## da25centz (Nov 19, 2010)

it really does depend. for algs that end in U or U', i wont auf because i end up doing that after the alg. HOwever, my regoc for G perms SUCKS, so i always have to auf the 2x1 block before, and then auf after the alg


----------



## Kynit (Nov 19, 2010)

I can solve some easier ones without aligning first (U, H, Z, T), but most of the time I align before solving.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 20, 2010)

There are a few that I do. I always align J first, and T, and A. The G's and Y I never do, and the rest is on a case to case basis.


----------



## choza244 (Nov 23, 2010)

ok, thanks for all the asnwers, i started practicing first the alg and then aligning the last layer and it seems faster.

Thanks again


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 23, 2010)

choza244 said:


> please vote the option you think you do the most


 
I can't. Some PLLs I always do the alg first; some PLLs I always align the colors first; some PLLs it depends


----------



## maggotcuber (Nov 27, 2010)

same but i usually do the alg first but for some reason i allign whenever i have H,Z,or U perms


----------



## Boscotheclown (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a hard time recognizing some of them so those I need to line up first, and others I don't need to.


----------



## Zarxrax (Nov 27, 2010)

I adjust the U layer before doing the alg, because the way I see it, it saves time.
I can recognize how to turn the U layer faster than I can recognize which specific PLL case I have. So while I am turning the U layer to where it needs to go, I can finish narrowing down the case so I can go right into the PLL alg.


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 27, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> In Roux, there is no need to AUF for the last sub-step.


 
Yes there is >_>.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Dec 1, 2010)

Whether you do before or after is not as important as whether the AUF is seamless with the algorithm. Sometimes it is seamless if you do it before sometimes it is seamless if you do it after.


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 1, 2010)

It's called "AUF" for a reason.


----------

